# not eaten all day what should I do



## Iolo (Sep 13, 2010)

Iolo is a 21 month old male who has never been off his food until now. He has not eaten all day and we have not been able to temp him with anything, including cooked chicken or pigs ears which are his favourite. He vomited once during last night and it was solid not bile. He had had some of our pizza so we thought this was too rich for him. He hasn't been sick again but had a slightly runny stool. I'm just really worried that he hasn't eaten anything and seems very lathargic. At what point should I take him too the vets. Both or us have work plans tomorrow and he would be with the dog walker but should I take him in the morning if he still isn't eating?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm sure he'll be fine. My older dog (different breed from my V) goes through this from time to time. If you have ruled out all possibilities - like him getting into pesticides, eating some vile, dead animal, etc. then he'll probably be fine after a day or two.

I give my dog white rice with a little chicken broth when he starts recovering. It's easy on the stomach.

Is he drinking & keeping that down? If not and that goes on for more than a day, then a vet visit is in order on Monday. You can go weeks without food but only a day or two without water. He'll need some IV fluids.

If the non eating & lethargy is still going on by Tuesday, then I'd go to the vet.

Update us in a day or two & let us know how everything is.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

When Ozkar was dropped off to my place yesterday morning, he was in a similar position. He hadn't eaten his breakfast, had thrown up during the night and had the runs. His energy levels and general demeanour were relatively normal. So I just kept and eye on him. His runs stopped about 2pm and then he ate his dinner Saturday night has has been fine since.

So, give it 24 hours and see how he his. If no improvement, then off to the vet. I hope it all turns out to be nothing.


----------



## kclose (Apr 30, 2012)

If he hasn't eaten by tomorrow, take him into see a Doctor.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Were you able to figure out what was wrong with him? We are having similar problems with our 13 month old Lucy. However, we decided to take her to the vet today. She is just scaring me with being so lethargic and not drinking or eating. She normally would eat 24/7 if possible. She also has thrown up 4x in 12 hours. Three were more bile and one was treats we got her to eat.


----------

